# Here's the herd...



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, here they are
First: Danielle (tan & white) and Jacqueline (black-or rust!-and beige), our main milkers.
Got them at nine months old, bred; once they kidded, we started milking and have been doing it ever since!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Second and third: Danielle and Jacqueline, repsectively


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice goats! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Third: Danielle's doeling from this year, from a very nice registered Nubian buck. Fiona She's my favourit of this year's crop. She has an amazingly sweet personality. We sold her twin bro.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Nice goats! Thanks for sharing


Thanks, I'm not done yet- I don't know how to get them all on one post!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful goat family


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

The next 3 are Gwenevere (I don't even know how to spell it), Heidi and Molly, Jacqueline's triplet girls.
They has the same sire as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh! I love the last pic! I love that color!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Now for Suzi- She's an american alpine I believe- back then we were uniformed, and when they said "purebred Alpine" we assumed French. We may not keep her forever, as we'd like to stick with F.A. and Nigerian for now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She reminds me of a Mocha Latte  I love her coloring...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Suzi's a milker as well, and she produces well and has very nicely milkable teats, but she's always been a bit shy. And she's got a bit of an attitude that earned her the name "Sassy" before we got her. 
Personally, I like any milk goats to be very friendly and calm on the stand.

Oh, and sorry the picture of Heidi is blurry. She made it hard to get a good one, and I coudn't see very well since the sun was so bright.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I understand wanting a nice calm milker....much more peaceful and less hard on the back


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

And some of you already saw my Nigerians on my intro page, but her they are: Cinderella and Alan Breck.
Oh, and Storm, our new French Alpine buckling!
Whoopsie- almost forgot a pic there! Now Breck is the last one.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I had to log out quickly earlier, just wanted to say thanks everybody. And we're working on getting them all in better condition. The alpines are a bit thin.I'm still working on what to feed them that's good for them and affordable- or at least reasonable- and I haven't worked out all the kinks yet.There are so many factors: what's available near you, organic or not, testing the hay, prices, can we grow it? Just trying to do whats works best here. 



Oh and sorry for all the misspells; I was trying to get all the pics up quickly. 


And P.S. I may be getting two more Nigerian does soon; one bred, and one with a kid. But not sure yet, I'm really excited and hoping!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love your goats!!! they are all so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks, now I'm gonna look at yours.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hey, Texans! We've decided to sell Molly, the third doeling of the triplets!For those interested, she has been disbudded, dewormed, treated for cocci and copper def., and is very sweet and friendly.
$200 firm. You can call (361) 596 4511 if you have any questions
We will post her on Craigslist in a day or two hopefully.


----------

